
Pixel Qi Starting Production - ph0rque
http://pixelqi.com/blog1/2009/12/07/pixel-qi-starting-production/
======
ZeroGravitas
"specialized touchscreen device" = color ebook reader? iphone or ipod touch
competitor?

